# Boxer cross Staffy puppy tips?



## Rrfenty (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there, I will be getting my Staffy cross Boxer puppy Zepplin next week. He will be nearly 7 weeks when we collect him (I know he should ideally be a bit older but the mother had a large litter and they are too much for her). We already have some puppy teething toys, bed etc ready, and have him registered ready at a vets for the rest of his vaccinations/worming treatment, and we know that we cant let him roam in the big wide world until that is complete. I was just wondering if anyone had any tips from experience for this breed for training, main risks, oranything else weve forgotten before we get him?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww what an interesting mix! I have a staff X German shepherd 

Both breeds are quite bouncy and high energy so it is likely your pup will be too  will need lots of loving and affection as both breeds are very loyal and love their humans  

Will need to be well socialised as any puppy does!

Sounds lovely I can't wait for pics  good luck


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like a very good looking mix of breeds - but please be sure that the breeder has done the vital health tests on the parent dogs, **if** there are some.

It may be that your breeder is wonderful, but it's also true that there are *some* people breeding dogs and not really caring how healthy the puppies end up being when they're a bit older *(this applies to **BOTH** purebreeds and crossbreeds)*

Oh, and to pre-empt anyone trying to make this into a crossbreed v purebreed issue: yes, I ask exactly the same re health testing of parent dogs when it is purebreeds involved. i.e. recent thread about Golden Retriever puppies.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> (I know he should ideally be a bit older but the mother had a large litter and they are too much for her)


Don't want to go off topic but I hear this excuse made so often by breeders who shouldn't be breeding. At 6/7 weeks, mum's job is pretty much done. The real benefits come from being with and learning from their littermates and it is also the time of hard work for the breeder (not the mum). Sounds like your breeder can't be bothered to look after them - it will be nothing to do with the mum not coping.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I have to agree with Rocco, even if the mum is no longer caring for the pups they get great benefit from being together as a litter until 8 weeks. I'd be concerned that the breeder is selling the pups so early just because mum is no longer doing all the work.

These pages give you an idea of the health tests that should have been done on the parents:

Staffy

Boxer

These tests are just as important in crossbreeds as in pedigrees, especially as the two breeds share certain potential problems, hip dysplasia in this case.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I have to agree with Rocco, even if the mum is no longer caring for the pups they get great benefit from being together as a litter until 8 weeks. I'd be concerned that the breeder is selling the pups so early just because mum is no longer doing all the work.
> 
> These pages give you an idea of the health tests that should have been done on the parents:
> 
> ...


I really would urge the OP to be sure that health testing (hip scoring) is being done; my Lab was diagnosed with HD at a young age and it is a real worry and in serious cases can be very painful and debilitating for the poor dog


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Socialisation is the most important aspect of owning a well, balanced dog.

As you are taking the pup so early and it will miss out of key learning with his litter mates it is even more important.

Use this as a guide to ensure you expose your pup to everything

The Puppy Plan


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I'd be concerned that the breeder is selling the pups so early just because mum is no longer doing all the work.


Exactly, and my point is that it's perfectly normal for mum not to be doing the work at this age - it's how it should be. This is when the real work for the breeder starts. So either the breeder doesn't know they should be doing more or they can't be bothered.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow what a mix. 

We have a Staffy X Boxer in our village - A crazy crazy bouncy dog!!! He was turned down from a training classes for being to 'full on' before they even met him due to the breed mix lol 

Not a mix I would choose but the one I know is a gorgeous gorgeous boy! Just very full of energy 


Good Luck!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Wow what a mix.
> 
> We have a Staffy X Boxer in our village - A crazy crazy bouncy dog!!! He was turned down from a training classes for being to 'full on' before they even met him due to the breed mix lol
> 
> ...


LOL sounds a bit like Dex's mate Alfie - he's a Staffy x Lab. Fab boy and he has SO much energy!

And he is soooooo strong......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Be aware getting a crossbreed means you take whatever the parents are and roll the dice in terms of looks/temperament. You could for example get all the boxer traits and none from the staffy or all the staffy ones. Then again you could get some of one, some of the other. Total chance.

One of the first things I would do now is puppy proof the house as much as possible. Loose cables out the way, hidden if possible. Tidy up everything you can. Make sure kids know to put things away so the dog doesn't swallow anything, especially things like marbles etc.

One of the hardest things I think is to research diet and what you are going to feed. Normally a puppy will stay on whatever the breeder is feeding for a while. Moving in with the new family is stressful enough without adding changing food to stress level. Many people change food though after the settling in period. Changing food isn't simply changing in one go but should be introducing larger amounts of the new, mixed with the old over a period of time.

Decide on strategy of house training. I don't believe in "puppy pads" but you have to work with what's available and possible for you.

Decide on if you want to crate train. Crates should not be a punishment but a place where a dog can feel relaxed, a "safe zone".

Insurance for vet fees. Unless you have several thousands of pounds available at short notice insurance should seriously be considered. Many people save an amount per week thinking that this money, like insurance can be used for vet bills. Only trouble is what happens if something happens before you have built a large enough safety net?

Decide on the house rules. Allowed on furniture or not for example. It's no good one person allowing it and another not.

There's loads more but that will do for starters.

Make sure you have your camera recharged etc and learn how to post piccies here.. we are all suckers for puppy pictures.


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

It's hard work having a puppy, I am in agreement that it should stay with its mother for a bit longer.

Just a thought. 

Make sure you get pictures of it with its mother with any markings clearly shown. Just incase someone thinks it is a pit bull. So many dogs have been destroyed because they couldn't prove the parentage.

And good luck!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

My friend where I used to live had a staff x boxer.....my best advice would be to hang on for the ride :yikes::yikes::crazy::crazy:. He was a lovely dog but very hard work .


----------



## Rrfenty (Jan 23, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> Don't want to go off topic but I hear this excuse made so often by breeders who shouldn't be breeding. At 6/7 weeks, mum's job is pretty much done. The real benefits come from being with and learning from their littermates and it is also the time of hard work for the breeder (not the mum). Sounds like your breeder can't be bothered to look after them - it will be nothing to do with the mum not coping.


To everyone who had a similar response, she merely gave us the option to pick him up early, but after a bit of research I agree with you all that it would be best to wait that extra week


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd say be prepared for utter mayhem when he's a few months old until hes erm........................................................







10

LOL


----------



## Rrfenty (Jan 23, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Be aware getting a crossbreed means you take whatever the parents are and roll the dice in terms of looks/temperament. You could for example get all the boxer traits and none from the staffy or all the staffy ones. Then again you could get some of one, some of the other. Total chance.


He has the total look of a boxer atm, but just incase I've researched both traits... either way he's going to be perfect ... and I will upload pics asap  We have no children and have just moved to a more spacious house so everything 'chewable' has been carefully stored. I'm a bit research mad atm wanting everything to be the best for him so will put diet on my to do list, have already asked the breeder for a list of what he has been fed so far, then we can see whether it would be better for him to be weaned onto something else. I sorted out insurance last night so thats one part covered. thankyou very much for your advice everyone it's been really helpful!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I grew up with a Boxer x Staff , she was beauuuuuutiful 
High energy , totally scatty .. she took a lot more training than any of the other dogs I have owned though..! 

Good luck.. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Would love to see a pic we think my pup was staff c boxer will post some pics tonight. He was a brilliant pup, really social a d affectionate. He loves to box and wrestle with his front feet and is a pleasure to own apart from trashing my house ATM he is ten months at the minute.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Rrfenty said:


> He has the total look of a boxer atm, but just incase I've researched both traits... either way he's going to be perfect ... and I will upload pics asap  We have no children and have just moved to a more spacious house so everything 'chewable' has been carefully stored. I'm a bit research mad atm wanting everything to be the best for him so will put diet on my to do list, have already asked the breeder for a list of what he has been fed so far, then we can see whether it would be better for him to be weaned onto something else. I sorted out insurance last night so thats one part covered. thankyou very much for your advice everyone it's been really helpful!!


Have the parents been tested, i.e. hip scored etc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Rrfenty said:


> He has the total look of a boxer atm, but just incase I've researched both traits... either way he's going to be perfect ... and I will upload pics asap  We have no children and have just moved to a more spacious house *so everything 'chewable' has been carefully stored.* I'm a bit research mad atm wanting everything to be the best for him so will put diet on my to do list, have already asked the breeder for a list of what he has been fed so far, then we can see whether it would be better for him to be weaned onto something else. I sorted out insurance last night so thats one part covered. thankyou very much for your advice everyone it's been really helpful!!


*giggle* the bolded made me laugh  (A bit evil-y I do admit!). 
Did you store the floorboards, windowsills, door frames, carpeting, walls? Yes, walls! One of my dogs one day decided to divot out the wall next to her dog bed where I *thought* she was sleeping.

Puppies are destructo-machines, and those two breeds especially so! I'd invest in a crate big enough to accommodate a boxer-sized dog and teach the pup to love it. I have a feeling the "pup" will be in that crate for a good while. Like years!

Both boxers and staffies are bright, clever dogs. They also tend to be pushy, impulsive, over-excitable - not in a cute bouncy way, but in a put holes in their best-bud playmate kind of way.

I'd look in to impulse control exercises right off the bat and keep at them. 
There is a book called "Control Unleashed: The Puppy Program" by Leslie McDevitt that if I were you, I'd read and implement with your new pup right from the get-go. Go ahead and buy two copies. If your boxer mix is anything like mine, he'll shred the book, so just have the extra one on hand 

And finally ditto to everything already said about responsible breeders, health tests, and making sure your hard earned money goes towards supporting ethical breeding practices.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

ouesi said:


> *And finally ditto to everything already said about responsible breeders, health tests, and making sure your hard earned money goes towards supporting ethical breeding practices. *


Well put


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Can post piccies now, we guess my boy is staffie x boxer, everyone said boxer when he was younger everyone thought boxer cross, but now he is like a staffie head with a boxer body, including the white paws and curly tail. At 10 months he weighs about 25kg and is still skinny as a rake.

He is brilliant, really affectionate and loving but he does like his independence too he is not clingy but likes to be wherever I am out of nosyness and in case there is any food in it. He is really greedy but is very clever, learns quickly and is likes to please.

My only comparison is my other staffie x - he is not as affectionate as him, he wanted to be touching you at all times and snuggling all the time and he hated the cold and wet - Scout isn't bothered

He is playful (aren't all puppies though) and he loves to box with his front feet.

He was a really easy puppy and still is, apart from he is trashing my house now bit by bit if given a chance! I wouldn't say he is over energetic though, no more so than my other staffie x, and not nearly so as mums collie x gsd x lab when he was young

Will be interested to see piccies of your pup for comparison..

Bah photo bucket playing up now


----------

